# Tuto changement RAM iMac Flat Panel



## SITRALE (19 Septembre 2009)

Bonjoir à tous...

Voila tout est dans le titre je recherche un tuto clair et bien expliqué pour pouvoir ajouter 2x512Mo sur un iMac G4 800Mghz Flat Panel.

Quelqun a ca sous la main ? 

Merci d'avance.

S.


----------



## pickwick (19 Septembre 2009)

Tu pourras facilement en démonter le socle mettre une barrette de 512 mo de ram.
Mais l'autre est intégrée à la machine, je crois qu'elle fait 256 mo je te déconseille de la changer toi même sauf à être très très précautionneux, et pour un gain finalement pas très grand entre 768 et 1024.
Tu peux t'inspirer de ce tuto
http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191


----------



## SITRALE (20 Septembre 2009)

Ce tuto nous montre un MacUser qui met 2x1G

Un 800Mghz peut il lui aussi en embarquer autant ?

S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h12 ----------

Bon je m'arrete tout de suite il semble que ca n'existe pas de la PC 133 à 1G

L'iMac du tuto utilise de la PC 2700 qui existe en 1G

S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h18 ----------

d'apres le tuto la manip est facile...jvais peutetre m'y attaquer ducoup..

Je vous tiendrai au courant du resultat.

Crdlmt

S.


----------



## ben206stras (20 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux t'inspirer du tuto pour mettre la RAM dans ton 800Mhz car le principe est le même.

Sur ton 800Mhz, tu peux mettre 2 fois 512 Mo , mais pas plus, en effet, en PC 133, car la machine n'accepte pas plus de 1Go en tout. Je te conseille de mettre les 1Go car tu sera tranquille 

N'oublie pas juste de mettre de la pâte thermique aux deux endroits nécessaires.

Tant que tu as la machine ouverte, profites-en pour y passer un coup d'aspirateur afin de supprimer la poussière (en aspirant aussi le ventilateur), ça améliorera la ventilation de ta machine, qui du coup sera plus silencieuse car le ventilateur sera moins sollicité.


----------



## SITRALE (21 Septembre 2009)

ben206stras a dit:


> N'oublie pas juste de mettre de la pâte thermique aux deux endroits nécessaires.



Ou puis-je en trouver sur Paris ? 

S.


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour
Dans toute boutique informatique ex "les chinois"


----------



## SITRALE (21 Septembre 2009)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Dans toute boutique informatique ex "les chinois"



lol ok à Montgallet quoi .. 

S.


----------



## christophe2312 (21 Septembre 2009)

c est cela 
ou bien par le net


----------



## SITRALE (21 Septembre 2009)

christophe2312 a dit:


> c est cela
> ou bien par le net



J'ai tout trouvé sur eBay, les tournevis et la pate, je m'esn suis sorti pour pas trop cher,, les tournevis c'est un kit d'une dixaine de TORX, la pate c'est 3,5g je crois, j'en ai eu pour une trentaine d'euros total, frais de ports compris...réglo.

Je procederai à l'opération dés que j'aurai les elements, j'ai deja du recevoir les barrettes de RAM, faut que j'aille verifier. (eBay aussi, mais c'est de la Kingston)

S.


----------



## christophe2312 (22 Septembre 2009)

bon overclock ram
ps ,attention au cable ecran , il reste assez fragile


----------



## CBi (22 Septembre 2009)

Un rappel = un fil très documenté existe sur le démontage du iMac G4.

Il y est plus question de 1.25 MHz que de 800 (qui est à mon avis un poil plus difficile à remonter 
à cause du connecteur rigide entre base et demi-boule) mais les principes restent les mêmes.


----------



## SITRALE (12 Octobre 2009)

Bonjoir à tous 

bon voila j'ai réussi ! En m'aidant de ce tuto :  http://macboostfr.free.fr/?p=191

Les deux barettes sont reconnues, j'ai donc upgradé jusqu'à 2G (2x1G)

Mais voila..

L'iMac se porte pluto bien pendant 10 - 15 min, après quoi il se fige !! donc les secondes ne defilent plus, la souris ne bouge plus, l'usb n'est plus alimenté le caps lock ne s'allume pas...bref ca reste comme ca ca ne se debloque pas...solution : reboot forcé...ca me l'a deja fait 3 fois...

Je m'en remet à vous.... une idée ? 

Je precise qant meme : 

iMac Flat Panel 1,25Ghz, OS X 10.5.8


S.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------

Ok c'est bon j'ai trouvé les gars : 

vice caché sur la page de descritpion du produit : 

" DOES NOT WORK WORK ON INTEL CHIPSETS AND MAC CHIPSETS "


bon bah j'ai plus qu'a racheter une DIMM 1G !! 

AAAAARGHHHHH ! !! ! ! !  !!! 

S.


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Octobre 2009)

Dommage 
mais bon ,parfois cela arrive lorsque la fièvre "ça va être trop cool" arrive 
Prenons notre temps , soyons tortue et non lievre 
Belle machine quand meme


----------



## SITRALE (13 Octobre 2009)

Bon voila que je suis en train de me battre avec la reinstall de quelques trucs notamment Mail et ses preference...

$Donc apres avoir remplacer les dossier 'Mail' dans User/Bibli/ et mail.plist dans User/bibli/Pref, je lance Mail, puis, alor qu'i recup les Mails sur le serveur, Kernel Panic.

Donc je force a redemarrer, ecran noir, puis une deuxieme fois, ecran noir a nouveau, j'ai repeté l'opération 4 ou 5 fois avant d'avoir l'ecran de demarrage, avec un message d'erreur en haut a gauche (voir snap).

N.B : je n'arrive pas à demarrer sur mon Externe cloné avec le system non plus...ecran noir..

J'ai un peu peur..

Aidez moi ! ! 

Merci d'avance..

S.


----------



## CBi (13 Octobre 2009)

Es-tu sûr d'avoir bien remis de la pâte thermique au remontage... ou pas trop sûr ?

Essaie d'éteindre ta machine, d'attendre un bon moment que ça refroidisse, puis de rallumer. Si ça repart bien mais que tu as un nouveau kernel panic au bout d'un moment, c'est peut-être la cause. 

Autre possibilité = une des barettes mémoire que tu as ajoutées est naze.

L'idéal serait de faire un test hardware Apple, disponible je crois parmi les CD livrés d'origine avec la machine.


----------



## SITRALE (14 Octobre 2009)

ouioui la pate thermique c'est bon je l'ai vraiment SOIGNEUSEMENT appliquée..


J'ai fini par réussir à lancer le mac, le démarrage sur l'externe c'était du à un soucis de clavier...Et une des deux RAM n'était pas bonne mais l'autre va bien quant meme j'ai pas fait tout ca non plus rien ! lol 

sinon l'origine du Kernel reste donc encore mysterieuse...

J'ai finalement reussi à recup tout les messages sur le serveur donc c'est cool tout roule, j'attend juste la dernière barrette d'1G à instyaller dés qu'elle arrive pour monter à 2G...

++

S.


----------



## ben206stras (15 Octobre 2009)

Chouette 

A bientôt avec plus de mémoire.


----------

